
Color Maximite 2 "boot to basic" new retro computer - andrewstuart
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzrX72aB7zg
======
andrewstuart
This is a "new retro style" computer which boots to basic.

disclaimer: I have no connection at all with this project.

Home page:

[http://geoffg.net/maximite.html](http://geoffg.net/maximite.html)

Specifications:

[http://geoffg.net/CMM2_Description.html](http://geoffg.net/CMM2_Description.html)

Video reviews:

A review by cTrix:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzrX72aB7zg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzrX72aB7zg)

A review by the 8-bit guy:
[https://youtu.be/IA7REQxohV4](https://youtu.be/IA7REQxohV4)

Data sheet of the CPU:
[https://au.mouser.com/datasheet/2/389/dm00387108-1799185.pdf](https://au.mouser.com/datasheet/2/389/dm00387108-1799185.pdf)

